# Amateur Caller of the Year...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I was shooting for novice caller of the year, and ended up winning amateur caller of the year... I'll take it. Now that it's the start of a new season,
I'll have to step it up a few notches to get hunter of the year or maybe expert caller of the year.

2015-2016 Club Harvest Results
121 Coyotes
20 Gray Fox
4 Kit Fox
1 Bobcat
1 Ringtail Cat
1 Mountain Lion
1 Black Bear
Only 50% of club members turned in a Annual Hunt Report this season.

Weapons used this season;

Shotgun. 44 Coyotes and 7 Gray Fox
.223 Rem. 23 Coyotes, 6 Gray Fox and 1 Bobcat
.22-250 Rem. 7 Coyotes and 1 Gray Fox
.17 WSM. 3 Coyotes and 2 Gray Fox
.204 Ruger. 27 Coyotes, 1 Gray Fox and 1 Kit Fox
.17 HMR. 1 Coyote
.243 8 Coyotes
.22 Hornet. 4 Coyotes and 1 Gray Fox
6.5 Creedmore. 1 Black Bear and 1 Mountain Lion
.222 Rem. 3 Coyotes
6mm. 2 Gray Fox
308 Win. 1 Coyote
.17 Hornet. 3 Kit Fox


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Successful year, kudos.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx bar-d...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazing numbers Eric! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you ! Way to represent !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the successes and for putting a serious hurt in them this year


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Mark and Don... Now those numbers are the total for the club, not just me...lol.
I was the only one shooting a .22-250 Remington this past season.
This season, my goal is fifteen coyotes, a bobcat and a gray fox. A mountain lion would be a nice bonus...
To get master predator caller, one would need to call in and harvest one of each predator in Arizona, a Coyote, Bobcat, Gray Fox, Mountain Lion and a Black Bear, only a dozen guys have done it since the club started back in the 1960's...

I am starting to prepare for the 2016-2017 season, it runs from April to the end of March for the club.
The temperature is rising (100℉ today), the snowbirds have left, and the rattlesnakes are out, perfect time to get out and start calling...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats on the successes and for putting a serious hurt in them this year


 Tim, I think I have confused everyone... I only shot 8 coyotes and 1 Gray Fox this past season... Tim, I am going to post a picture of the earrings and hat pin soon. Thanx again.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Tim, I think I have confused everyone... I only shot 8 coyotes and 1 Gray Fox this past season... Tim, I am going to post a picture of the earrings and hat pin soon. Thanx again.


Haha, I was thinking that was all you...I was prepared to beg you to show me your methods!  

-Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Haha, I was thinking that was all you...I was prepared to beg you to show me your methods!
> -Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lmao...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

The club I'm in, the novice of the year killed 51 coyotes....I have a long ways to go to catch that!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way to go! You sure paid some dues, Eric. I wonder how many more you would have gotten, if you didn't have to drag me around.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats on the hard work


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Eric !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> The club I'm in, the novice of the year killed 51 coyotes....I have a long ways to go to catch that!
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Mark, I met him Thursday night at our club meeting, I believe his name was Chris. I thought he said 47 coyotes, 47-51 it's still a lot of coyotes, all called in with hand calls, I wonder if Ken, the former president of PVCI was his mentor or just beginners luck...lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx, Glen, JTK, Hassell, Texaspredatorhunter and Prairiewolf.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mark, I met him Thursday night at our club meeting, I believe his name was Chris. I thought he said 47 coyotes, 47-51 it's still a lot of coyotes, all called in with hand calls, I wonder if Ken, the former president of PVCI was his mentor or just beginners luck...lol.


Yeah either way that is a lot of dogs! I believe Ken was his main mentor, but majority of the time he just went out alone on hunts.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Yeah either way that is a lot of dogs! I believe Ken was his main mentor, but majority of the time he just went out alone on hunts.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 That's what I thought. Did you see pictures of the coyotes? That's a lot of coyotes for someone who is a novice...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> That's what I thought. Did you see pictures of the coyotes? That's a lot of coyotes for someone who is a novice...


I didn't. At our club though you have to bring in the tail of the animal to get credit for a kill. I don't doubt that he got that many, he said he went out a minimum of every 2 weeks, sometimes more....I dunno...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work AZ, congrats......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> I didn't. At our club though you have to bring in the tail of the animal to get credit for a kill. I don't doubt that he got that many, he said he went out a minimum of every 2 weeks, sometimes more....I dunno...
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 got it... That's a good way to make sure no one is cheating.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> solid work AZ, congrats......


Thanx Jimmy...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet AZ congrats. That's doing some foot work and enjoying the end result.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Sweet AZ congrats. That's doing some foot work and enjoying the end result.


 Thanx Rodney... I hope you got that I posted the club totals for the season, my total was eight coyotes and one gray fox.. ????. I am fixing to double that this season.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Eric,

Your success says allot for your dedication and calling knowledge. I wish you the best in this an future years of calling.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Larry...


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

What club are you guys talking about? Would like to get involved, I'm in Safford and am part of the eastern az sportsmans club down here. Last year we did a season contest whoever killed the most from August till February won a buckle.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Last year the sportsmans club killed around 260 coyotes so we are trying our hardest to help out big game.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

az sheepdog said:


> What club are you guys talking about? Would like to get involved, I'm in Safford and am part of the eastern az sportsmans club down here. Last year we did a season contest whoever killed the most from August till February won a buckle.


 Arizona Predator Callers, az sheepdog. They are out of Mesa. I think Southern Arizona Wildlife Callers is out of Tucson...
Welcome to predator talk.


----------

